# ** The Great White SMP 300m Club **



## MackyP

This is far my favorite piece in the collection as of today. I wasn't even planning on purchasing a watch when I walked in my AD two weeks ago. Now I'm so stoked with the new look. This is now officially my daily.

So for those who have one, please do check in with pictures and let see how many of us have one here!

So far, not as a fingerprint magnet as an AT bracelet since the polished links are on the outer.


----------



## SaoDavi

Im embarrassed to say how long it took me to figure out how he got that bracelet on a "Great White".


----------



## TechGuyJ

Wait, I have a Great White but with the Bond bracelet. I typically wear it on the rubber strap tho. I love the 3 link bracelet with the taper, how do you get it to fit the SMP???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

TechGuyJ said:


> Wait, I have a Great White but with the Bond bracelet. I typically wear it on the rubber strap tho. I love the 3 link bracelet with the taper, how do you get it to fit the SMP???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes two of us now lol. Bond as it stock bracelet? Your black rubber strap does look good on the white SMP. Have you ever tried the rubber with a suit?

I managed to install it by using Uncle Seiko end links. I purchased both the solid an hollow versions. Unfortunately, the solid end links didn't work though. It took me around an hour of trial and error adjusting the end links to finally get them to snap in. Used the OEM 20mm 1.8mm spring bars so they are secured for sure and peace of mind.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Yes. It can actually work IMO.










I also got a red strap for it that I like very much. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

TechGuyJ said:


> Yes. It can actually work IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a red strap for it that I like very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right! What red strap is that?


----------



## tbensous

MackyP said:


> You are right! What red strap is that?


Looks like Zealande ?









Rubber Strap Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm White - ZEALANDE


Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m White Ceramic with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.




zealande.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim

That's awesome work on the band, I'd have done the same thing, actually I did similar on a precista prs14.
For distinction I'd call the new omega the Great White 42 since the original is the 41


----------



## MJM

I think the new one should be called the Orca since it has a black bezel. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TechGuyJ

tbensous said:


> Looks like Zealande ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber Strap Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm White - ZEALANDE
> 
> 
> Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m White Ceramic with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zealande.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a Zealande. This is the first one I've purchased from them, but I'm quite impressed. Just wish it had a quick change spring bar setup. I'd buy like 5 of them then lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TechGuyJ

I may get some down votes for this, but I think the Great White looks better on the black rubber strap than the bracelet. I’m normally a bracelet guy, but I love mine on the black (and sometimes red) straps. I think it’s the contrast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

The Great White name was taken quite a few years ago. This is just confusing.  Change thread title and this watch deserves an original name!


----------



## MackyP

As someone suggested above, Great White 42?


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Orca!


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## MackyP

I lost count lol. Nice Orca’s guys!


----------



## SSingh1975

What do yall think of a grey leather strap? Something like this ..


----------



## Titan II

SSingh1975 said:


> What do yall think of a grey leather strap? Something like this ..
> View attachment 16081228


I don't mind a leather strap on a dive watch, but the pilot strap rivets just don't work for me. Just my 2 cents. You should do what makes you happy.

René


----------



## MackyP

D6AMIA6N said:


> Orca!
> 
> View attachment 16079921


Now I have a tapered bracelet, I do miss the heft or the original bracelet due to your picture lol.


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> What do yall think of a grey leather strap? Something like this ..
> View attachment 16081228


I do have a new OEM black alligator that I plan to put on. That doesn't look bad IMO.


----------



## MJM

Orca. We shall call it The Orca. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSingh1975

I was in clinic today training bunch of doctors on a new medical device. Noticed one wearing the polar white rolex gmt ..we chatted afterwards ..he wasn't really a WIS'er but he had bought it before starting his residency (10 years ago). The watch was in really good shape and I couldn't help but notice the striking similarity between the white smp and the polar rolex. Similar size case, black markers, pure white dial, blackened hour hands, etc.

My watch on the left and a random google picture on the right ...


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> I was in clinic today training bunch of doctors on a new medical device. Noticed one wearing the polar white rolex gmt ..we chatted afterwards ..he wasn't really a WIS'er but he had bought it before starting his residency (10 years ago). The watch was in really good shape and I couldn't help but notice the striking similarity between the white smp and the polar rolex. Similar size case, black markers, pure white dial, blackened hour hands, etc.
> 
> My watch on the left and a random google picture on the right ...
> View attachment 16083771


Nice story. Love Rolex for not changing the watch aesthetics much. Omega needs to stop redesigning every five years or so. Makes my piece look outdated and wanting new one to the advantage of omega once again lol.


----------



## MackyP

So I received my rubber strap and deployant today. Topper's even provide me with a cool travel bag.


----------



## MackyP

Ready for the weekend! Now I have to decide 
Deployants for each corresponding strap is different since the rubber is thicker. I can share if needed.


----------



## SSingh1975

I'd throw the leather for winter and the rubber for summer! I have a cheap rubber on mine right now but waiting for Zealande to replenish their rubber straps end of this month.


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> I'd throw the leather for winter and the rubber for summer! I have a cheap rubber on mine right now but waiting for Zealande to replenish their rubber straps end of this month.


.
Picture of your rubber straps please. Which zealande are you getting? White may look good!


----------



## SSingh1975

^ It's on a "hirsch performance" chinese clone from Amazon for $34 (but in all honesty, it fits great and really stood up to my recent fishing trips). Edit: Appears Zealande has replenished their straps now. Still on the border whether to go for orange or black (black would be all-rounder though).








Rubber strap Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm White - ZEALANDE


Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m White Ceramic with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.




zealande.com


----------



## MackyP

Not bad for an Amazon strap! Go for white for the P diddy look haha.


----------



## MackyP

Link for clone strap pls. Available with use of the omega deployant?


----------



## Smokehouse4444

How about two "Great Whites"!!!😀


----------



## SSingh1975

MackyP said:


> Link for clone strap pls. Available with use of the omega deployant?


If u read the reviews, looks like someone has this on their PO as well !!








Amazon.com: ALPINE Genuine Alligator Grain Leather Watch Band with Silicone Waterproof Lining and Quick Release Steel Spring Bars - black/red, black/blue, black/yellow, black/orange - 22mm, 24mm (20MM, BLACK/RED) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Shop cell phones and accessories at Amazon.com. You'll find great prices on cases, headsets, and the latest smartphones from carriers like Verizon, AT&T, and Sprint



www.amazon.com


----------



## MackyP

Playing around with my phone&#8230;


----------



## MackyP

Finally received my rubber strap and deployant. Compared to the Aqua Terra rubber, this is a little more softer and flexible. Amazing that the SMP feels so light light that if feels like you are not wearing anything, considering this is a diver watch. So glad that I don't have to wrestle with the conventional pin buckle as this will be my daily.

With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always


----------



## MJM

MackyP said:


> Finally received my rubber strap and deployant. Compared to the Aqua Terra rubber, this is a little more softer and flexible. Amazing that the SMP feels so light light that if feels like you are not wearing anything, considering this is a diver watch. So glad that I don't have to wrestle with the conventional pin buckle as this will be my daily.
> 
> With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always
> View attachment 16089410
> View attachment 16089411
> View attachment 16089413
> View attachment 16089414
> View attachment 16089415


Did you get that straight from Omega?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MackyP

MJM said:


> Did you get that straight from Omega?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Via local AD. Took around 3 weeks.


----------



## MackyP

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like! I was actually thinking of either red or white for the great white.

I the rubber hitting the bezel making the bezel harder to turn?


----------



## Ajg

MackyP said:


> Finally received my rubber strap and deployant. Compared to the Aqua Terra rubber, this is a little more softer and flexible. Amazing that the SMP feels so light light that if feels like you are not wearing anything, considering this is a diver watch. So glad that I don't have to wrestle with the conventional pin buckle as this will be my daily.
> 
> With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always
> View attachment 16089410
> View attachment 16089411
> View attachment 16089413
> View attachment 16089414
> View attachment 16089415


Hi
That strap & buckle combo looks great ? 
What is the part number for the strap as I noticed that doesn't have the gap for the tang buckle at the end so assume it's not the standard 300m rubber strap?
Thanks


----------



## watchman600

QUESTION: What does everybody think about the Seamaster 300 Tokyo??
It's basically the same awesome white dial, but it has BLUE instead of black.

It's more special, but a lot more money too, since I think it has to be bought
for full price, whenever Omega gets them back in stock (and notifies me).

I think that I really prefer the blue on white over the regular black on white.

How did you all decide to go for the black on white and NOT the Tokyo??
I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: What does everybody think about the Seamaster 300 Tokyo??
> It's basically the same awesome white dial, but it has BLUE instead of black.
> 
> It's more special, but a lot more money too, since I think it has to be bought
> for full price, whenever Omega gets them back in stock (and notifies me).
> 
> I think that I really prefer the blue on white over the regular black on white.
> 
> How did you all decide to go for the black on white and NOT the Tokyo??
> I'm just curious. Thanks


Honestly, I don't think it's more special at all, it just costs more. The difference is some blue instead of black and some limited edition stuff on the case back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: What does everybody think about the Seamaster 300 Tokyo??
> It's basically the same awesome white dial, but it has BLUE instead of black.
> 
> It's more special, but a lot more money too, since I think it has to be bought
> for full price, whenever Omega gets them back in stock (and notifies me).
> 
> I think that I really prefer the blue on white over the regular black on white.
> 
> How did you all decide to go for the black on white and NOT the Tokyo??
> I'm just curious. Thanks


It depends on how much you like blue. I prefer white and black and if I want a touch of blue I'll get a blue strap.

I don't see these commanding a huge premium in the future but I could be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: What does everybody think about the Seamaster 300 Tokyo??
> It's basically the same awesome white dial, but it has BLUE instead of black.
> 
> It's more special, but a lot more money too, since I think it has to be bought
> for full price, whenever Omega gets them back in stock (and notifies me).
> 
> I think that I really prefer the blue on white over the regular black on white.
> 
> How did you all decide to go for the black on white and NOT the Tokyo??
> I'm just curious. Thanks


I have a question for all too. Can we purchase the blue bezel and install ourselves, just like the Rolex GMT's?


----------



## JLittle

SSingh1975 said:


> I was in clinic today training bunch of doctors on a new medical device. Noticed one wearing the polar white rolex gmt ..we chatted afterwards ..he wasn't really a WIS'er but he had bought it before starting his residency (10 years ago). The watch was in really good shape and I couldn't help but notice the striking similarity between the white smp and the polar rolex. Similar size case, black markers, pure white dial, blackened hour hands, etc.
> 
> My watch on the left and a random google picture on the right ...
> View attachment 16083771


Sorry, other than the fact they both have white dials, I don't see much of a resemblance. I like them both, could very well end up with both eventually, but if they were even close to the same, I'd for sure only get one.


----------



## MackyP

Great Fake White!


----------



## MackyP

Happy Friday All!


----------



## MackyP

I'm not gonna lie, I hated the regular bracelet that came with the SMP. This is why I purchased the Apollo 11 bracelet and black rubber. Now that the stock bracelet is off my wrist for a week or two, I'm beginning to miss and appreciate the looks of the original bracelet from seeing pictures here. Anyone in the similar situation like me?


----------



## Cod Holliday

I never had an issue with the stock bracelet. To me its the essence of this watch and adds to its character. Not to mention I find it more comfortable than many other bracelets I wear all the time.


----------



## MackyP

On orange Nato..


----------



## ManhattanMD




----------



## paulie8777

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: What does everybody think about the Seamaster 300 Tokyo??
> 
> @watchman600 - I like it quite a bit. I didn't get it because of the olympics connection, just that blue is my favorite color. I was looking at the black bezel and the bond, but this one just captured my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Thank you for getting back to me!
I also think that I prefer the blue color (nothing to do with the Olympics).
I have a question: do the hands and hour markers always look BLUE in person?
I ask, because in quite a few pictures and videos, they appear to look black...
and the whole reason to get this particular model is that everything is blue
(& not black).
Thank you for sharing your experience with this Tokyo watch !
It looks great. I knew that there HAD to be some people out there
with this Tokyo version white dial Seamaster...it's always sold out,
so somebody has to be buying them!
---------
@paulie8777 
I like it quite a bit. I didn't get it because of the olympics connection, just that blue is my favorite color. I was looking at the black bezel and the bond, but this one just captured my attention.


----------



## paulie8777

They can look black/dark blue at times, depending on the lighting, but mostly they look blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

It's over


----------



## MackyP




----------



## Sambation

Sorry guys, I opened another thread cuz I didn't know this one existed.


----------



## MackyP

Sambation said:


> Sorry guys, I opened another thread cuz I didn't know this one existed.
> View attachment 16122219
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122218


No problem.
That white strap is what I'm looking for pls share link and more pics of where it meets the case. Etsy is out of stock 

edit: based on the design, zealande.. only reason holding back is for the price, might go with OEM but not available.


----------



## TechGuyJ

MackyP said:


> No problem.
> That white strap is what I'm looking for pls share link and more pics of where it meets the case. Etsy is out of stock
> 
> edit: based on the design, zealande.. only reason holding back is for the price, might go with OEM but not available.


It's a Zealande. They are worth it. And still less than the OEM rubber straps.

FYI - you cannot install the Omega pin and buckle on them tho, I took mine to the Dallas boutique and we tried but it doesn't work. Oh well. It doesn't take away anything from the strap's function or comfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

MackyP said:


> No problem.
> That white strap is what I'm looking for pls share link and more pics of where it meets the case. Etsy is out of stock
> 
> edit: based on the design, zealande.. only reason holding back is for the price, might go with OEM but not available.




















ZEALANDE® - FKM Vulcanized Rubber Straps for Rolex® et Omega®...


Manufacturer of high-end vulcanized rubber straps for Rolex®, Omega®, Tag Heuer®, Tudor®, Seiko®, Jaeger LeCoultre®. ZEALANDE® is a French brand.




zealande.com


----------



## MackyP

TechGuyJ said:


> It's a Zealande. They are worth it. And still less than the OEM rubber straps.
> 
> FYI - you cannot install the Omega pin and buckle on them tho, I took mine to the Dallas boutique and we tried but it doesn't work. Oh well. It doesn't take away anything from the strap's function or comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always thought that these are 100% compatible. Did the OB use thinner spring bars?


----------



## TechGuyJ

MackyP said:


> I always thought that these are 100% compatible. Did the OB use thinner spring bars?


The pin is too wide for the holes in the Zealande strap and the pin won't fit. I forget exactly why, but I was about to trim out a couple holes that I use to fit but the pin issue was a show stopper. Which sucks. Really wish Omega would wise up and start making a bunch of SMP diver straps in a bunch of colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Sambation




----------



## MackyP

Sambation said:


> View attachment 16123347


Now that is the GREAT WHITE!


----------



## paulie8777

I ordered the omega rubber strap + deployment clasp (thanks @MackyP), but wanted ask the opinion of the group -

I already have a traditional blue rubber strap, so for the new one with a clasp I went with black.

How do think black rubber straps will look with the blue bezel and white dial?

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

MackyP said:


> Finally received my rubber strap and deployant. Compared to the Aqua Terra rubber, this is a little more softer and flexible. Amazing that the SMP feels so light light that if feels like you are not wearing anything, considering this is a diver watch. So glad that I don't have to wrestle with the conventional pin buckle as this will be my daily.
> 
> With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always
> View attachment 16089410
> View attachment 16089411
> View attachment 16089413
> View attachment 16089414
> View attachment 16089415


Hey Macky,

I had no idea the Omega deployant fit the OEM rubber strap. Any idea what the part number is? I think I want to pick one up as I alternate the rubber strap between my SMP and my Aqua Terra. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

paulie8777 said:


> I ordered the omega rubber strap + deployment clasp (thanks @MackyP), but wanted ask the opinion of the group -
> 
> I already have a traditional blue rubber strap, so for the new one with a clasp I went with black.
> 
> How do think black rubber straps will look with the blue bezel and white dial?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Paulie. Good decision in getting the black instead. i think it would look great and will make the blue bezel pop out more.


----------



## MackyP

GregBe said:


> Hey Macky,
> 
> I had no idea the Omega deployant fit the OEM rubber strap. Any idea what the part number is? I think I want to pick one up as I alternate the rubber strap between my SMP and my Aqua Terra. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Here you go&#8230;

Black Rubber Strap
Small: 032CVZ015754 - (18.575cm)
Regular Length: 032CVZ015752 - (20.675cm)
Large: 032CVZ015755 - (22.675cm)

Blue Rubber Strap
Small: 032CVZ015756 - (18.575cm)
Regular: 032CVZ015753 - (20.675cm)
Large: 032CVZ15757 - (22.675cm)

Steel Folding Buckle
18mm: 94521883


----------



## omgitsspooky

I love this watch, but I think I wanna add the black version prior to this model.


----------



## TechGuyJ

omgitsspooky said:


> I love this watch, but I think I wanna add the black version prior to this model.
> 
> View attachment 16142533


You should definitely do that. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Took the bracelet off and now on Zealande strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600

paulie8777 said:


> I ordered the omega rubber strap + deployment clasp (thanks @MackyP), but wanted ask the opinion of the group -
> 
> I already have a traditional blue rubber strap, so for the new one with a clasp I went with black.
> 
> How do think black rubber straps will look with the blue bezel and white dial?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the blue goes best with the blue.
And according to what people are saying here,
you could have just ordered the deployment clasp,
and use it on the blue rubber strap you already have.
You can still do this!


MackyP said:


> Steel Folding Buckle
> 18mm: 94521883


GREAT looking watch, BTW.


----------



## chief_D

Hard to beat.


----------



## paulie8777

watchman600 said:


> I think the blue goes best with the blue.
> And according to what people are saying here,
> you could have just ordered the deployment clasp,
> and use it on the blue rubber strap you already have.
> You can still do this!
> 
> GREAT looking watch, BTW.


Thanks, @watchman600. I believe this rubber strap is a little different. On the original rubber strap, just behind the buckle, there is a fixed "keeper" that is actually metal under the rubber. With that, the deployment clasp won't work (as well) and pulls away from the visual aesthetic. I've seen some examples where someone sawed off the keeper, but I was not a fan of the look.

This new version should solve for that challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## GregBe

MackyP said:


> Here you go&#8230;
> 
> Black Rubber Strap
> Small: 032CVZ015754 - (18.575cm)
> Regular Length: 032CVZ015752 - (20.675cm)
> Large: 032CVZ015755 - (22.675cm)
> 
> Blue Rubber Strap
> Small: 032CVZ015756 - (18.575cm)
> Regular: 032CVZ015753 - (20.675cm)
> Large: 032CVZ15757 - (22.675cm)
> 
> Steel Folding Buckle
> 18mm: 94521883


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohcpower81

How is the AR coating on the crystal holding for members here? Any one with issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Dohcpower81 said:


> How is the AR coating on the crystal holding for members here? Any one with issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem here but trained myself for the last 25 years or so not to hit door frames, cabinets, or things that are usually on the way


----------



## omgitsspooky

MackyP said:


> No problem here but trained myself for the last 25 years or so not to hit door frames, cabinets, or things that are usually on the way


So true. I remember I hit my watch against everything when I started wearing watches about 15 years ago. Now, knock on wood, that percentage has dropped massively. Lol


----------



## MackyP

omgitsspooky said:


> So true. I remember I hit my watch against everything when I started wearing watches about 15 years ago. Now, knock on wood, that percentage has dropped massively. Lol


Whenever I walk through tight spaces, corridors, door frames, etc, my left arm retracts like an automatic spoiler on car and when the space opens up again, the arm stretches back out. Totally instinct now without even thinking about it lol. This is even while carrying heavy items such as laundry baskets and groceries. Always aware of how far the watch is sticking out of my body


----------



## MackyP

Still in honeymoon with this!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Perhaps polarizing, but I really enjoy the ceramic, waved dial on this model 😎.


----------



## MackyP

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps polarizing, but I really enjoy the ceramic, waved dial on this model 😎.
> 
> View attachment 16151595


True. Waves on the white is a bit on the subtle side.


----------



## [email protected]

MackyP said:


> True. Waves on the white is a bit on the subtle side.


I could see owning them both The white dial (and subject if the thread) is a beauty - different look, but really great.


----------



## chief_D

Drop dead gorgeous…


----------



## hedet




----------



## MackyP

After weeks of comparing between OEM bracelet, rubber, and this, decided to go with this one for the long run.


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

johare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brought mine to visit Spain this past week. This is in front of the cathedral in Barcelona 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scsu74

Looking hard at this model, curious if anyone notices the hour markers as being off white? I tried one on at local boutique and they seemed very off white. Sales lady said it was because of lume. All the pictures I've seen they look true white. Appreciate any feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

Scsu74 said:


> Looking hard at this model, curious if anyone notices the hour markers as being off white? I tried one on at local boutique and they seemed very off white. Sales lady said it was because of lume. All the pictures I've seen they look true white. Appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, in different lighting they can indeed look egg-shell white - when lume lit up they are fabulous bluey, but in some light they are just plain white - 

same with the dial, it seems to change slight hue depending on surrounding colours/lighting


----------



## JohnM67

Finally got mine yesterday.


----------



## Simon

JohnM252 said:


> Finally got mine yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 16166452


awesome - I bought mine on bracelet but think the black rubber strap makes it look the best


----------



## JohnM67

Simon said:


> awesome - I bought mine on bracelet but think the black rubber strap makes it look the best


My thoughts also. I had the bracelet option but just went for the strap.


----------



## Scsu74

Simon said:


> yes, in different lighting they can indeed look egg-shell white - when lume lit up they are fabulous bluey, but in some light they are just plain white -
> 
> same with the dial, it seems to change slight hue depending on surrounding colours/lighting
> View attachment 16166419


Thank you for taking the time to reply. So under normal sunlight are they more true white?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

Scsu74 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply. So under normal sunlight are they more true white?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - in good light, bright white


----------



## Scsu74

Simon said:


> Yes - in good light, bright white
> 
> View attachment 16167678


Thank you!! The want is back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

On a river cruise in Tbilisi.


----------



## bangahhh

Hope to join the club one day.. Told myself I'd be able to purchase one after I get into med school..


----------



## MackyP

JohnM252 said:


> On a river cruise in Tbilisi.
> 
> View attachment 16172455



Great picture. Makes me want to back to the rubber strap


----------



## MackyP

bangahhh said:


> Hope to join the club one day.. Told myself I'd be able to purchase one after I get into med school..


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124

The whites are almost too beautiful to wear! And they do seem to wear a little larger than dark 300Ms IMHO.

I’m having a difficult time deciding between these straps


----------



## MackyP

d55124 said:


> The whites are almost too beautiful to wear! And they do seem to wear a little larger than dark 300Ms IMHO.
> 
> I’m having a difficult time deciding between these straps
> 
> View attachment 16188296
> View attachment 16188297
> 
> View attachment 16188299


I'd go with the first strap pictured. Mind sharing what it is?


----------



## d55124

MackyP said:


> I'd go with the first strap pictured. Mind sharing what it is?


It is a ZuluDiver Sailcloth, black w/grey stitching (from WatchGecko)


----------



## chief_D

d55124 said:


> The whites are almost too beautiful to wear! And they do seem to wear a little larger than dark 300Ms IMHO.
> 
> I’m having a difficult time deciding between these straps
> 
> View attachment 16188296
> View attachment 16188297
> 
> View attachment 16188299


Looks very sharp with the ZuluDiver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ManhattanMD

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16204126


What is going on with that date wheel? Did a double take and realized the time is not even close to 12.


----------



## JohnM67

ManhattanMD said:


> What is going on with that date wheel? Did a double take and realized the time is not even close to 12.


That's just me seeing the watch in a hurry.


----------



## bangahhh

MackyP said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## bangahhh

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16175997


Wow… Looks great on you. Nice pic.


----------



## JLittle

Dohcpower81 said:


> How is the AR coating on the crystal holding for members here? Any one with issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had mine a year, not a single mark on the dial. 

Now, are there mark on the side of the case and the clasp? Absolutely.


----------



## MackyP

A couple of months old. Only faint marks on the back of the lugs from changing straps


----------



## Pug Henry

First Omega for me! By far my favorite watch I’ve ever owned.


----------



## MackyP

Pug Henry said:


> First Omega for me! By far my favorite watch I’ve ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 16220879


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Pug Henry

It’s nice to be part of the club. 🙂.

I put it on one of my favorite natos tonight. I’m a nato guy at heart.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMP

Just started wearing watches again after wrist/hand surgery. Purchased this to celebrate.


----------



## chief_D

GMP said:


> View attachment 16225334
> 
> Just started wearing watches again after wrist/hand surgery. Purchased this to celebrate.


Excellent choice!


----------



## Pug Henry

Edited.


----------



## Pug Henry

New nato from Blushark. I’m digging it.


----------



## Len S

Pug Henry said:


> It’s nice to be part of the club. 🙂.
> 
> I put it on one of my favorite natos tonight. I’m a nato guy at heart.
> 
> View attachment 16221531


Great looking nato. Love how the red on the nato picks up the red Seamaster lettering. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Len S

Pug Henry said:


> New nato from Blushark. I’m digging it.
> View attachment 16226979
> View attachment 16226978


Looks very cool. I like it.


----------



## GMP

Love this thing!


----------



## Rodentman

Works for me w/o the nickname.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pug Henry

Len S said:


> Great looking nato. Love how the red on the nato picks up the red Seamaster lettering. Where did you get it from?


Blushark. Thanks!


----------



## MackyP

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16227706


Whenever I see your new pictutes, makes me want to switch to the OEM in rubber lol.


----------



## MackyP

Back on bracelet for a while. I think  Have a good weekend all!


----------



## indeep

MackyP said:


> So I received my rubber strap and deployant today. Topper's even provide me with a cool travel bag.
> View attachment 16086444
> View attachment 16086446


if you dont mind me asking how much was it? I would love to have the deployment instead of my tang on rubber.


----------



## MackyP

indeep said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much was it? I would love to have the deployment instead of my tang on rubber.


If my memory serves me correctly, $250 for each.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jason10mm

Hello, my name is Jason, and I am a white SMP addict


----------



## GMP

Love homemade jalapeño poppers!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMP

Deer hunting again in the white.


----------



## JRF1

Well you guys almost have me convinced that I should’ve gotten this one instead of the black dial…..

this one is REALLY growing on me. Might need to try for a trade and then swoop on an Explorer I for my black dial watch!


----------



## paulie8777

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this strap - would you mind sharing where you got it? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## JimmyBoots

paulie8777 said:


> I really like this strap - would you mind sharing where you got it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It’s a Erikas MN Blacks Ops Dark Grey strap. 

I’ve gone back to the bracelet to see how long I last with it on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## GMP

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16280562


Really nice shot


----------



## johare

Back on rubber for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

GMP said:


> Really nice shot
> [/QUOT Thanks


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TechGuyJ

On a black croc strap for a formal event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## Simon




----------



## bubba0951

On the strap.


----------



## -CUJO-

Trying to keep myself occupied during a power outage. . .


----------



## watchman600

Mondo Shizmo said:


>


THAT'S a GREAT picture...WOW!


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

watchman600 said:


> THAT'S a GREAT picture...WOW!


I appreciate it, I just got the new iphone 13 pro and was testing the camera.


----------



## JimmyBoots

So far so good. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## e-mishka

MackyP said:


> After weeks of comparing between OEM bracelet, rubber, and this, decided to go with this one for the long run.
> 
> View attachment 16157017
> View attachment 16157018
> View attachment 16157019


Is that an aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pug Henry

Took it for a walk in the snow and cold tonight at sunset in the country.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## e-mishka

I pulled a plug as well, should be here by the weekend. CANT wait  
Mine will be on the bracelet, what tools do you guys use to change out straps without scratching up the lugs?


----------



## Pontificator

e-mishka said:


> I pulled a plug as well, should be here by the weekend. CANT wait
> Mine will be on the bracelet, what tools do you guys use to change out straps without scratching up the lugs?


Just take your time and don't rush it. Tape the area the pins would come in contact with if you’d like but may still slightly scratch them. As far as resizing the bracelet use a quality screwdriver with a 1.8mm head which fits the screws perfectly.


----------



## -CUJO-

Pontificator said:


> Just take your time and don't rush it. Tape the area the pins would come in contact with if you’d like but may still slightly scratch them. As far as resizing the bracelet use a quality screwdriver with a 1.8mm head which fits the screws perfectly.





e-mishka said:


> I pulled a plug as well, should be here by the weekend. CANT wait
> Mine will be on the bracelet, what tools do you guys use to change out straps without scratching up the lugs?


I was initially tentative to adjust my bracelet because I had heard that there was Loctite on the screw threads. . . Use a good quality screwdriver. I used the Wiha 1.8mm and I believe it was @Pontificator that suggested it. It worked like a champ! Super easy. A heat source was ready just in case but it wasn’t needed.

Regarding changing out bracelet/straps without scratching the lugs? I splurged and purchased the Bergeon 7825 plier type spring bar removal tool. I taped the lugs and the tool worked great when I wanted to remove the bracelet.

I also want to add that I picked up some extra spring bars in 19mm and 20mm. 20mm for straps and 19mm for the bracelet. I took the bracelet off by squeezing both ends of the 19mm OEM spring bars and it slid right out. I then installed the 20mm Swiss spring bars onto an OEM rubber strap and compressed both ends using that tool and had a heck of a time trying to get it to slide in.

When compressed the 20mm spring bars were 20.5mm from tip to tip. No wonder it wouldn’t slide into the 20mm lug width when I tried to compress both sides at once. They are sized from flange to flange. The 20mm Swiss spring bars for a strap are supposed to be fitted one end at a time (eg., insert one end of the spring bar into the hole in the lug and then do the same for the other lug). It is a nice, really tight fit. Something that was so simple and obvious but it briefly slipped my mind. . .

Anyhow, there is not a single scratch on any of the lugs.

The cheap 20mm Chinese spring bars will fit if you compress both sides. Good luck . . . I hope this helps.

Wiha 1.8mm Screwdriver












20 mm Swiss spring bars when compressed:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spacemanvt

JimmyBoots said:


> So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you post some on the wrist? Is that the Uncle Seiko or forstner?


----------



## JimmyBoots

spacemanvt said:


> Can you post some on the wrist? Is that the Uncle Seiko or forstner?


It’s by Forstner, I own a few from US already and wanted to try something different. 

The screw in links are good but I’m not a fan of the “stretchy links” as they are folded and the weakest part of the bracelet. 

But, it’s nicely made and I’m happy with it. Also they are going to be releasing a milled clasp that will be compatible with the 1450 so that is another plus. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

JimmyBoots said:


> It’s by Forstner, I own a few from US already and wanted to try something different.
> 
> The screw in links are good but I’m not a fan of the “stretchy links” as they are folded and the weakest part of the bracelet.
> 
> But, it’s nicely made and I’m happy with it. Also they are going to be releasing a milled clasp that will be compatible with the 1450 so that is another plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I like how it looks.. makes the SMP look completely different than the OEM bracelet.. I recently ordered one for my SMP as well. Do you think its better quality than the Uncle Seikos?
Could you link to the info about the milled clasp? I think I missed that


----------



## JimmyBoots

I think the other 300 SMP thread might have more info but here is what forstner said. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka

Well this happened


----------



## Blackhawksfan81

What spring bars are you guys using with the Omega NATO straps?


----------



## watchman600

Would you recommend this tool to avoid scratches while changing from strap to bracelet,
OR as long as I put masking tape around everything, that should be enough to prevent any scratches, and there is no need to buy it? Thanks. Also, where did you get it and how much was it?


-CUJO- said:


> Regarding changing out bracelet/straps without scratching the lugs? I splurged and purchased the Bergeon 7825 plier type spring bar removal tool. I taped the lugs and the tool worked great when I wanted to remove the bracelet.


@JimmyBoots I got the uncle seiko 1450 in the end. I would prefer a milled clasp too. I wonder if they will eventually do one too...maybe to sell separate as well...or maybe the forstner milled clasp will work on the uncle seiko 1450...or is that too Frankenstein/weird? My daughter told me there is nothing wrong with the way the clasp is now. And she has a pretty good point!


----------



## -CUJO-

Blackhawksfan81 said:


> What spring bars are you guys using with the Omega NATO straps?


The OEM Omega 20mm spring bars are part number: 068ST2208 (20mm, 1.8mm)


----------



## -CUJO-

watchman600 said:


> Would you recommend this tool to avoid scratches while changing from strap to bracelet,
> OR as long as I put masking tape around everything, that should be enough to prevent any scratches, and there is no need to buy it? Thanks. Also, where did you get it and how much was it?


Just speaking for myself, I’d recommend the tool to avoid scratches to the lugs, especially if both ends need to be compressed at the same time. That was the main reason that I got it and it worked great. It was expensive at almost $160 delivered from Otto Frei in Oakland, CA.


----------



## Blackhawksfan81

-CUJO- said:


> The OEM Omega 20mm spring bars are part number: 068ST2208 (20mm, 1.8mm)


Thanks much, I was under the impression I needed curved spring bars.


----------



## TechGuyJ

On a festive strap for Christmas!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

It's been on my wrist since I got it for Christmas...thanks to the wife!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Tzoid

Mine doesn't get the wrist time it deserves due to my large collection but I do love it. I also have the black dial version.


----------



## mbp

Wow, these are incredible. Great ceramic face.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TJD925

Anyone happen to have an image of this on a gray rubber strap or a blue strap? Curious how it looks. I'm back and forth between this and the blue. This one is such a beauty.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

TechGuyJ said:


> On a festive strap for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kevin o Leary would be proud 🥲


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Now back on the my fave bracelet for the 300m:


----------



## MackyP

Some outside pics


----------



## MackyP

Happy Sunday. Go Niners!


----------



## TechGuyJ

MackyP said:


> Now back on the my fave bracelet for the 300m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16349943
> View attachment 16349944
> View attachment 16349945


Wait…. That’s an Omega bracelet! Which one and what did you have to do to get it to fit?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

TechGuyJ said:


> Wait…. That’s an Omega bracelet! Which one and what did you have to do to get it to fit?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not much. Used the stock spring bars and US hollow links. Purchased the US solid end links but did not fit. 

Same bracelet fits on my 3861 with OEM end links the bracelet comes with, just with 16mm spring bars. Only problem is I can't decide what to use it for mainly? Thoughts?


----------



## TechGuyJ

MackyP said:


> Thanks. Not much. Used the stock spring bars and US hollow links. Purchased the US solid end links but did not fit.
> 
> Same bracelet fits on my 3861 with OEM end links the bracelet comes with, just with 16mm spring bars. Only problem is I can't decide what to use it for mainly? Thoughts?


Have the reference numbers for the end links that did work and the bracelet? I really like how that looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yallerhon

Absolutely adore this model and keen to try one on for myself - does anyone in this thread have a 17cm / 6.7in wrist?


----------



## paulie8777

yallerhon said:


> Absolutely adore this model and keen to try one on for myself - does anyone in this thread have a 17cm / 6.7in wrist?


My wrist is 6.75 -


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## yallerhon

paulie8777 said:


> My wrist is 6.75 -
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @paulie8777 ! Very helpful (but not for my wallet..). Beautiful pics and looks great on your wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Bobcat Sig

TechGuyJ said:


> Yes. It can actually work IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a red strap for it that I like very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that red strap. I need to add it to the collection. Thanks for sharing the link.



TechGuyJ said:


> I may get some down votes for this, but I think the Great White looks better on the black rubber strap than the bracelet. I’m normally a bracelet guy, but I love mine on the black (and sometimes red) straps. I think it’s the contrast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very much in that camp. Something about that black intensifies the contrast between the black bezel and white dial; it really makes it pop. Mine is on the bracelet while I await the arrival of the black rubber strap.


And because #moarpiktarz


----------



## Pug Henry

Lazy Friday afternoon. 🙂. I definitely like black and red rubber on the 300M.


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder




----------



## MackyP

Probably my fave Omega atm with this bracelet combo.


----------



## MackyP

Pic request of the white 300m on OEM nato strap please...


----------



## Daval

MackyP said:


> Pic request of the white 300m on OEM nato strap please...


I have tried this one on the wrist at an Omega boutique last summer and will certainly try to add one to my collection in the near future:


----------



## jason10mm

Put mine on a non omega rubber strap but wasn't feeling it. It's back on the bracelet and all is right with the world. Been like 2 months since I've worn this!










And ugh, covid + work has really limited my workouts. I feel like I've lost a quarter inch of wrist, and I didn't have much to begin with!


----------



## paulie8777

Omega replaced my bracelet (first one, wrong lug width was ordered) and this time went with the “short” version - much more comfortable. 


I think my kiddos (the furry type) agree.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Daval

I indicated in post #209 that I was going to try to add a white SMP to my collection. Well, I'm happy to announce that I have officially joined the club today. The white dial is just stunning.

All thanks to a great transaction with another member on the forum here!


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Two months now with the white SMP. The relationship started out lukewarm but has definitely thawed lately, and it’s getting easier to pick it in the morning.


----------



## Pontificator

When I bought my white dial I had a choice of all the colors except silver and am so glad I chose the white. The blue is nice and was my second choice but it just doesn't have readability of the white and besides, everyone and their dog has the blue.


----------



## 96SS10SS

Just joined officially! Picked up a new one from watchshopping.com last Friday. Complete set just arrived via FedEx!

Going to size the bracelet and wear it for the next few days probably. Then will buy some straps for it using ideas from this thread!


----------



## bubba0951

96SS10SS said:


> Just joined officially! Picked up a new one from watchshopping.com last Friday. Complete set just arrived via FedEx!
> 
> Going to size the bracelet and wear it for the next few days probably. Then will buy some straps for it using ideas from this thread!
> 
> View attachment 16489383


Congrats! Beautiful watch!


----------



## 96SS10SS

bubba0951 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful watch!


Thanks! Just need to get the screws loose without scratching up the bracelet and screws!

I love the lume on the new generation of Seamasters…









Soaking the bracelet to loosen the screws a bit so I put on the “old” Silver Snoopy cordura deployant strap.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 96SS10SS

Update: I sized the bracelet and only truly mangled one screw (which I gave up on removing for now). Marked up a few other screws but used tape when removing screws so I didn’t scratch the link if I slipped. There seemed to be way too much glue/loctite on these screws for my taste.

Warning to others:
Having a torch to loosen the loctite and a proper screwdriver would have helped immensely.

*I did not use any loctite when reassembling.


----------



## Pontificator

Weird, I purchased the same watch in Nov of last year and there was no Loctite on any of the screws and they came right out.


----------



## bubba0951

Pontificator said:


> Weird, I purchased the same watch in Nov of last year and there was no Loctite on any of the screws and they came right out.


Same with me, no Loctite and they came right out.


----------



## Pontificator

bubba0951 said:


> Same with me, no Loctite and they came right out.


In fact an AD told me he’s resized lots of Omega bracelets and has never seen one with Loctite.


----------



## edwood




----------



## John Frum

I've sized many modern screw/pin Omega bracelets for friends and myself. I've seen a maybe three examples with no thread lock compound, the vast majority had a white thread locker on them with an occasional screw here or there without it. A Wiha 1.8mm screwdriver will easily break the locker compound because the Wiha is profiled perfectly for the screw slot. On the rare occasion when it won't, I touch a wood burner/ soldering iron to the screw in question for a split second.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 96SS10SS

Yeah it was white so it looked like superglue to me. Definitely a pain in the butt.

Has anybody paired it with a NTTD NATO strap? I just can’t visualize it and Omega’s site doesn’t let you see it on this reference.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Edit: delete


----------



## bigjaymofo

Owned for 4month but sold it for the blue. Got tired of the blue an I’m back in the club again.


----------



## boldtext

I made a general post about how I've been interested in watches for over ten years and never made a purchase. Mainly because I could never keep my mind made up for longer than a few weeks. But I finally got my first watch and have no regrets.

I also have the rubber strap, and the tool to replace it in the mail. Upon wearing this bracelet for the past week, I'm unsure if I actually want to change it out now.


----------



## Pontificator

I have the same watch and actually love it on the bracelet but I have the rubber strap coming in the mail also and will probably switch between the two on a regular basis.


----------



## John Frum

Artem sailcloth


----------



## John Frum

96SS10SS said:


> Has anybody paired it with a NTTD NATO strap?


----------



## sculder

MackyP said:


> Pic request of the white 300m on OEM nato strap please...


----------



## PFEN




----------



## dtd

John Frum said:


> Artem sailcloth
> View attachment 16507964


Does this strap get soaking wet when used for swimming, and stays wet for a long time like a nato strap? Or does the fabric somewhat repel water more like a rubber strap?


----------



## John Frum

I've never taken it swimming. I'd check Artem's FAQ, may answer your question.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rrchmnn

MackyP said:


> Via local AD. Took around 3 weeks.


Mind sharing what you paid for strap + buckle?


----------



## rrchmnn

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16527520


Sug, what strap are you rockin here and do you like/recommend it?


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## Royalwithcheese01




----------



## Sugman

rrchmnn said:


> Sug, what strap are you rockin here and do you like/recommend it?


That’s the Hirsch Tiger…and I have 2 of them. I also have a Robby and an Ayrton from their Performance line if that tells you anything.


----------



## rrchmnn

Sugman said:


> That’s the Hirsch Tiger…and I have 2 of them. I also have a Robby and an Ayrton from their Performance line if that tells you anything.











i have this on Artem sailcloth which is nice


----------



## TechGuyJ

Took the Polar on holiday to Greece!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daval

Still in the honeymoon phase. Trying on some different nato straps.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman140.6

New to the club!


----------



## PFEN

Ironman140.6 said:


> New to the club!


"_ bienvenu_" to the club of white dials


----------



## -CUJO-

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color combo looks great!


----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## sculder

rrchmnn said:


> Mind sharing what you paid for strap + buckle?


Just ordered this today. $250 for deployant, $250 for rubber strap.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN

heyBJK said:


>



very nice pictures. "_ félicitations_"


----------



## heyBJK

PFEN said:


> very nice pictures. "_ félicitations_"


Thank you!


----------



## tyd450




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN

heyBJK said:


>


 

you had to dare. I would like to see in real life or in the light of day. it must be very nice. at least it's wanting to wear a nice watch. '_félicitation pour ce choix_'


----------



## -CUJO-

Awesome photos!

@heyBJK


----------



## heyBJK

PFEN said:


> you had to dare. I would like to see in real life or in the light of day. it must be very nice. at least it's wanting to wear a nice watch. '_félicitation pour ce choix_'





-CUJO- said:


> Awesome photos!
> 
> @heyBJK


Thank you!


----------



## rrchmnn

sculder said:


> Just ordered this today. $250 for deployant, $250 for rubber strap.


Thanks - I got the rubber and the pin buckle - don’t care for the deployant (sacrilege I know!) now I just need to sell the SMP bracelet I’ll never use again …


----------



## John Frum

rrchmnn said:


> Thanks - I got the rubber and the pin buckle - don’t care for the deployant (sacrilege I know!) now I just need to sell the SMP bracelet I’ll never use again …


It'll sell in 5 minuites here if the price is right


----------



## PFEN




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TheClearCoach

Just had to pop mine on 😍


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Arnosch

May the 4th and the SMP turned Death Star. For today maybe it’s the great white storm trooper


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## JimmyBoots

Has anyone tried the green rubber on this watch. I’m tempted to go in and order one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

JimmyBoots said:


> Has anyone tried the green rubber on this watch. I’m tempted to go in and order one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Zealande has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheClearCoach

Couple of new Alpine silicon straps arrived today. Initially wanting the red I think I might actually prefer the white...


----------



## SSMOKE

Got my grail SD43 on 1/1/22 and this still gets a TON of wrist time. (White Zealande.)


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## mjsterre

Wasn’t a big fan of the SMP 300 until I had it on the wrist. Probably gets the most wrist time of any of my watches











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## Raym0016




----------



## PFEN

the everyday watch. not much to complain about.
readable. robust. I'm wondering if I'm not going to order the same one but with the black background


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## yallerhon

Joined the club today!


----------



## benhoug

Now that it's nato season where I live, I switched mine over today...


----------



## TechGuyJ

benhoug said:


> Now that it's nato season where I live, I switched mine over today...
> 
> View attachment 16635006


Man, I like the SMP on a NATO a lot more than I expected. I may have to give that a try now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## paulie8777

My Seamaster “Tokyo” wearing a strap from The Watch Steward.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yallerhon

Love the lume!
Contemplating ordering the Forstner bracelet just for fun 😎


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## SSMOKE

My first ever NATO and I could not be more thrilled!! There was / is not a chance I'm putting a cheap, generic strap on this, or any OMEGA. $160 is definitely expensive but I got an OMEGA spring bar tool for $10, was able to finally purchase from a really nice SA who showed me this watch months ago before I ultimately purchased from, well not her and the experience was REALLY enjoyable. I initially wanted all black, but man could not resist that poppin white stripe. (REALLY hope that it is not yellow / beige in the months / years to come.) SA installed both, threw in four new spring bars (I do not like to re-use spring bars and have installed a white Zealande, which I also really like, but put wear & tear on the original spring bars.) and made the sale. Diggin the swag too BTW!!


----------



## PFEN

Very pretty. If I may: what is this omega case? can we buy it, order it? is it a gift from a store? thank you & ' _belle journée'_


----------



## SSMOKE

PFEN said:


> Very pretty. If I may: what is this omega case? can we buy it, order it? is it a gift from a store? thank you & ' _belle journée'_





PFEN said:


> Very pretty. If I may: what is this omega case? can we buy it, order it? is it a gift from a store? thank you & ' _belle journée'_


GREAT question and I will tell you why. Like many forums, (I frequent CORVETTE, DUCATI, and LUXURY WATCHES.) I learned through WUS that the SUPER SIGNIFICANT OMEGA SWAG should be, or at least sometimes is, included with OMEGA'S $160 NATO purchase. Because I came across an earlier OMEGA post about the SUPER SIGNIFICANT SWAG, I mentioned it to the above mentioned likeable SA. She DEFINITELY seemed initially surprised. My impression was that she pretended to know NOTHING about the above mentioned SUPER SIGNIFICANT SWAG. Shortly thereafter, she returned with all that SWAG!! The SWAG is significant and advantageous!! (I can not thank you enough WUS!!) As mentioned, the extra band / bracelet carrying case with padded OMEGA work place for lug damage opposition is nearly PRICELESS!!


----------



## yallerhon

Wet day in Perth, Western Australia!


----------



## PFEN

SSMOKE said:


> GREAT question and I will tell you why. Like many forums, (I frequent CORVETTE, DUCATI, and LUXURY WATCHES.) I learned through WUS that the SUPER SIGNIFICANT OMEGA SWAG should be, or at least sometimes is, included with OMEGA'S $160 NATO purchase. Because I came across an earlier OMEGA post about the SUPER SIGNIFICANT SWAG, I mentioned it to the above mentioned likeable SA. She DEFINITELY seemed initially surprised. My impression was that she pretended to know NOTHING about the above mentioned SUPER SIGNIFICANT SWAG. Shortly thereafter, she returned with all that SWAG!! The SWAG is significant and advantageous!! (I can not thank you enough WUS!!) As mentioned, the extra band / bracelet carrying case with padded OMEGA work place for lug damage opposition is nearly PRICELESS!!



thank you for your reply. I will send an email to my AD.


----------



## PFEN

@SSMOKE

I got the answer from my AD. if he sees one, he contacts me. thank you again for the info


----------



## PFEN




----------



## SSMOKE

PFEN said:


> @SSMOKE
> 
> I got the answer from my AD. if he sees one, he contacts me. thank you again for the info
> 
> View attachment 16648915


10-4 PFEN I hope that you get it. My carrying case now houses my original bracelet, white Zealande and OMEGA tools!! SUPER COOL!!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## justForFun

Wanted to get one from almost a year...









Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TheClearCoach




----------



## dstfno

Is there room for its blue brother in this thread?


----------



## PFEN




----------



## TheClearCoach

Back to the beach again today...


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## PFEN

From Normandie _ D Day.


----------



## PFEN

D Day 

go to Colleville this day.


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ken123

Have had mine for one month now, and love it more each day.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## yallerhon

Pre-bedtime lume shot in the near-dark.. I never get sick of this dial!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN

_les vagues - OMAHA BEACH_


----------



## yallerhon

TGIF


----------



## PFEN

for titan II and canadian friends;
know that JUNO was also commemorated.


----------



## drjenkins

heyBJK said:


>


Seeing this combo, I may have to spring for the OEM version for my newly acquired SMP white dial. Very nice!


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> for titan II and canadian friends;
> know that JUNO was also commemorated.
> 
> View attachment 16688493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688485
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688486
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688487
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688521
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688523
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688488
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688489
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688500
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688511
> 
> 
> View attachment 16688514


Thanks Bruno! It makes me very proud when I think of the huge contribution and sacrifices made by our fellow Canadians (and service people of different nationalities from around the world) which afford us the luxury of the freedoms which we enjoy to day. God bless them all!! Lest we forget.

Rene


----------



## PFEN




----------



## desk_

Went to a boutique today and tried Blue, Black and White on. Before actually seeing it in person, I thought I liked Blue > Black > White in order. After seeing it person, hands down white dial wins. I'm so glad I didn't buy the blue one without seeing it in person.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## desk_

benhoug said:


> Now that it's nato season where I live, I switched mine over today...
> 
> View attachment 16635006


Mind sharing where you got that nato strap? Looks great.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## jason10mm

Chilling at the hotel bar...


----------



## LP49

Just got one today off Chrono 24 that will be here in a week. 2021 model with both OEM rubber and bracelet. Can't wait!!


----------



## benhoug

desk_ said:


> Mind sharing where you got that nato strap? Looks great.


I joined the Grey Nato (a podcast) The Grey Nato supporter's club and it was part of the package. It's an UTE nato that can be bought from the Hodinkee shop.


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## desk_




----------



## LP49

Arrrrrgh!! C'mon UPS-get here already! Hopefully this afternoon mine will finally get here and I can join the posting!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## LP49

Finally got here last night. Hooray!


----------



## Titan II

LP49 said:


> Finally got here last night. Hooray!
> View attachment 16711292
> 
> 
> View attachment 16711299


Congratulations!! Enjoy the honeymoon!!❤⌚❤⌚❤⌚

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman

heyBJK said:


>


Trying this one out...a little loud, but I'm getting used to it. Which one did you go with? This one's a cheapie from Amazon, yet surprisingly comfortable and seems well made. For $17 it's a test strap to see if I like the combo. I like it enough that I've now got a white Hirsch Accent on the way.


----------



## heyBJK

Sugman said:


> Trying this one out...a little loud, but I'm getting used to it. Which one did you go with? This one's a cheapie from Amazon, yet surprisingly comfortable and seems well made. For $17 it's a test strap to see if I like the combo. I like it enough that I've now got a white Hirsch Accent on the way.


Mine is an Alpine that I already had (also from Amazon). I like the look, but so far have found I can only wear the white for a day and then I'm ready to change it again. I'm not sure why because if I didn't like it, I wouldn't wear it at all. The textured center on your current strap is nice and the Hirsch should look really good!


----------



## Sugman

heyBJK said:


> Mine is an Alpine that I already had (also from Amazon). I like the look, but so far have found I can only wear the white for a day and then I'm ready to change it again. I'm not sure why because if I didn't like it, I wouldn't wear it at all. The textured center on your current strap is nice and the Hirsch should look really good!


I feel the same way. I like it, but I’m not sure I like the attention it screams for. I’m forcing myself to wear it for a while to see if I can get past the feeling. After few days, I’m starting to not notice it every time it comes into my peripheral vision.


----------



## heyBJK

Sugman said:


> I feel the same way. I like it, but I’m not sure I like the attention it screams for. I’m forcing myself to wear it for a while to see if I can get past the feeling. After few days, I’m starting to not notice it every time it comes into my peripheral vision.


Maybe that's what it is for me. I might just need to wear it enough to get used to it. When I see photos, that makes me want to switch to the white because it looks really nice.


----------



## LP49

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sugman

heyBJK said:


> Maybe that's what it is for me. I might just need to wear it enough to get used to it. When I see photos, that makes me want to switch to the white because it looks really nice.


I've had mine on for several days, now. It's been really nice at the pool, etc. I'm starting to get used to it. My wife said she likes it as it's a break from the normal darker watches/straps I usually wear...and she never comments on my watches.
(Edit - pics posted)


----------



## heyBJK

@Sugman - Looks good! 👌


----------



## watchman600

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16725978
> 
> View attachment 16725979
> 
> View attachment 16725980
> 
> 
> I've had mine on for several days, now. It's been really nice at the pool, etc. I'm starting to get used to it. My wife said she likes it as it's a break from the normal darker watches/straps I usually wear...and she never comments on my watches.
> (Edit - pics posted)


I've thought about getting the Zealande white rubber strap for my BLUE SMP300.
This Hirsh accent white rubber strap looks good too.
It's bold to wear a white strap, but I think it might bring out the blue dial even more, and highlight the beautiful dial more than just a blue strap.
Maybe I will take a chance on it...seems perfect for the summer.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## SSMOKE

watchman600 said:


> I've thought about getting the Zealande white rubber strap for my BLUE SMP300.
> This Hirsh accent white rubber strap looks good too.
> It's bold to wear a white strap, but I think it might bring out the blue dial even more, and highlight the beautiful dial more than just a blue strap.
> Maybe I will take a chance on it...seems perfect for the summer.


I think that a white Zealande would look spectacular on a blue dial SMP DIVER 300M. Not because as you mentioned above, it would bring out the blue dial even more and highlight the beautiful dial, but rather because it will match the white indices. I have a white Zealande on my white dial SMP DIVER 300M and really like it. If you get it and I think that you should, post some pictures.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Sugman




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## junta

I'm glad to be part of the club!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## tsbrown

Joined the white dial club about a month ago and have worn it every day. It's my 6th Omega and 4th Seamaster Diver 300m variant and really loving this watch. For the first time, I passed on the bracelet and just got it on the OEM rubber strap. It is so comfortable! As expected, the finishing and details are outstanding. While many pictures show the waves prominently on the dial, I find it much more subtle and dependent on viewing angle and lighting. One review video said the tang buckle could be difficult, but after a few days of break-in it's quite easy to put on.

Special thanks to Brad @Brent L. Miller who was excellent to work with. He definitely has a passion for watches and the communication was always prompt so if you're looking to add an Omega, I highly recommend contacting him.

Lastly, I prefer the "Orca" nickname for this to differentiate it from the Great White GMT (I have the black dial version). With the black bezel and hands, it seems a more fitting name for this watch.

Tom


----------



## PFEN




----------



## busch12

On OEM nato from my Speedy


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## graybomb

The End


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graybomb

tsbrown said:


> Joined the white dial club about a month ago and have worn it every day. It's my 6th Omega and 4th Seamaster Diver 300m variant and really loving this watch. For the first time, I passed on the bracelet and just got it on the OEM rubber strap. It is so comfortable! As expected, the finishing and details are outstanding. While many pictures show the waves prominently on the dial, I find it much more subtle and dependent on viewing angle and lighting. One review video said the tang buckle could be difficult, but after a few days of break-in it's quite easy to put on.
> 
> Special thanks to Brad @Brent L. Miller who was excellent to work with. He definitely has a passion for watches and the communication was always prompt so if you're looking to add an Omega, I highly recommend contacting him.
> 
> Lastly, I prefer the "Orca" nickname for this to differentiate it from the Great White GMT (I have the black dial version). With the black bezel and hands, it seems a more fitting name for this watch.
> 
> Tom


I’m out in Montauk for lunch, and this is hanging on the wall. So your “Orca” comment made me laugh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176

...that does it. The image is in my mind now.

Gotta re-watch it this weekend.

An original all-time classic. MNY THX!


----------



## wristcandyland

My first real watch! 😭


----------



## LP49




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## yallerhon

Stuck at home with COVID. A week of YouTube it is..


----------



## graybomb

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Awesome!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## ArcticCoastie

Taken just now


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Been on rubber/deployant for the last four months or so. Had the itch for the OEM bracelet after seeing the pictures here. Let’s see how long this will last


----------



## LP49




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graybomb

Bored at the barber shop….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Bigcupj




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Ken123

Just bought a Christopher Ward hybrid rubber strap. I love the look and feel.


----------



## Bigcupj

Still haven’t decided if I like it on the green Zulu or not.


----------



## Simon

Hi Guys
I have this watch and love it
wondering about wearing it to my son's wedding in 2 weeks - formal tails affair
appropriate or no?


----------



## dstfno

Simon said:


> Hi Guys
> I have this watch and love it
> wondering about wearing it to my son's wedding in 2 weeks - formal tails affair
> appropriate or no?


It's definitely one of the dressiest divers out there and works very well with suits I think. The 300M is my go to watch for formal events. 

I mean, they had Bond wear it for 4 movies straight. Not that I have Pierce's looks, charisma or expensive tuxedos to go with it.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Simon

dstfno said:


> It's definitely one of the dressiest divers out there and works very well with suits I think. The 300M is my go to watch for formal events.
> 
> I mean, they had Bond wear it for 4 movies straight. Not that I have Pierce's looks, charisma or expensive tuxedos to go with it.


and of course Prince William wears it always


----------



## gmgSR50

Great day to be on a Lake Michigan beach. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchThinker

heyBJK said:


>


This is a fantastic combo!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## LP49




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## WatchThinker

Sorry - I keep reposting the same photo of my new watch- it's the best one I've got....so far....


----------



## yallerhon

Never get sick of looking at it, even at night!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## yallerhon

They say the first one is the worst one.. small gouge / scrape on the bezel right above the lume pip.


----------



## Jazy

yallerhon said:


> They say the first one is the worst one.. small gouge / scrape on the bezel right above the lume pip.
> View attachment 16806341


Hardly noticeable 🤣


----------



## Simon

found an old olive leather NATO in the drawer - surprised how cool it looks


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## ASC777




----------



## ASC777




----------



## ASC777

On Vanguard strap 😉


----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> On Vanguard strap 😉
> View attachment 16822191


White dial and white boat ⛵🌊


----------



## ASC777

websturr said:


> White dial and white boat ⛵🌊


very good observation bud! 😂


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchThinker

First time on bracelet....


----------



## Ullr

If it's not great white I vote stormtrooper. Meant to grab some cliff side beach shots with the doors off but the marine layer rolled in.


----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## Bos_Taurus

On my list of "need to get". Love the black and white contrast. Great looking piece!


----------



## WatchThinker

An afternoon charge up before the next things....


----------



## 96SS10SS

Testing the look…waiting for my 1.5mm diameter springbars. Can’t wait to wear this.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmartell

TechGuyJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That red is worthy of Mr. Wonderful. Really nice.


----------



## WatchThinker

96SS10SS said:


> Testing the look…waiting for my 1.5mm diameter springbars. Can’t wait to wear this.
> View attachment 16860145


Looks great! Give an update when you wear it. I’ve been thinking the same thing…


----------



## 96SS10SS

WatchThinker said:


> Looks great! Give an update when you wear it. I’ve been thinking the same thing…


Thanks, I will post once I have it on the wrist. I haven’t seen one on a white SMP yet, so hopefully I can help all of the other white SMP owners visualize it on their wrist.
Btw, as stated in other areas, it is $720 plus applicable shipping/tax for the stainless version of the NTTD Milanese.


----------



## 96SS10SS

Shout out to Chris @ Little Treasury in Maryland. After we realized I didn’t have the correct narrow shoulder 1.5mm springbars, he dropped them in the mail and I got them today. My poor/smart man’s NTTD is now complete.


----------



## WatchThinker

96SS10SS said:


> Thanks, I will post once I have it on the wrist. I haven’t seen one on a white SMP yet, so hopefully I can help all of the other white SMP owners visualize it on their wrist.
> Btw, as stated in other areas, it is $720 plus applicable shipping/tax for the stainless version of the NTTD Milanese.


Yeah - I've already quoted it and have the smaller spring bars in hand. BUT, it does look amazing. Give us your "Week on the Wrist" when you're ready!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostAggie

96SS10SS said:


> Testing the look…waiting for my 1.5mm diameter springbars. Can’t wait to wear this.
> View attachment 16860145


This I am curious about!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ar15fonsi

Just got the Artem sail cloth strap today .. looks and feels awesome !


----------



## Ullr

Grey camo strap from Tempomat


----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## justForFun

Cheers from Greece...


----------



## Sugman

Never noticed how the colors match until today.


----------



## WatchThinker

Some Old Forester and a New (ish) watch to end the day. I feel I should go on the Whiskey & Watches podcast!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MmmBacon

This thread is very dangerous to my bank account, I seriously need to get this watch soon.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dcmidnight

After a few years with the goldeneye, it was time for an upgrade. 

Had been wanting one of these for over a year but thanks to another good deal on here I was able to pick one up. 

Absolutely love it. Not a bracelet guy though.


----------



## Chacend

C&B Chevron Bond


----------



## chief_D




----------



## Sugman




----------



## John Frum




----------



## heyBJK

Apparently, it's James Bond Day.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

on new Zealande red rubber strap


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ullr

Skellington hands...


----------



## busch12




----------



## SSMOKE

As you can see, I borrowed my G-SHOCK display to showcase my Swiss divers including the OMEGA Great White. I really like my Great White on the pictured OMEGA NATO!! As You can see, it pops against worthy contention!! I really like the depth from not only the double coated AR crystal, but also from the added height that the NATO provides.


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh0317

Hey fellas! Happy to join you guys as of a month ago! 

Slept with it, swam with it, rode up the face of a dune with it, it's been a freaking champ!!


----------



## Roxyben




----------



## Omega2882

Hey all here’s my with a couple of different straps












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Shalako

Not sure if this counts…….


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## LP49




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horologywonders

MackyP said:


> This is far my favorite piece in the collection as of today. I wasn't even planning on purchasing a watch when I walked in my AD two weeks ago. Now I'm so stoked with the new look. This is now officially my daily.
> 
> So for those who have one, please do check in with pictures and let see how many of us have one here!
> 
> So far, not as a fingerprint magnet as an AT bracelet since the polished links are on the outer.
> 
> View attachment 16082217
> View attachment 16082218
> View attachment 16082219
> View attachment 16082221
> View attachment 16082223
> View attachment 16082224
> View attachment 16082225
> View attachment 16082226
> View attachment 16082227


wow, which aqua terra bracelet is that? i have the same white SMP300, but i barely ever wear it because i'm not a huge fan of the OEM bracelet...but the aqua terra bracelet looks MUCH better, particularly with the SMP..


----------



## horologywonders

Omega2882 said:


> Hey all here’s my with a couple of different straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which bracelet is that in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tyd450




----------



## GMP

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16986151


What bracelet is that? Looks good!


----------



## Sugman

GMP said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks good!


Thanks! That’s a Strapcode Hexad III.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

Trying it on a nato today.


----------



## LP49




----------



## John Frum




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## MackyP

Borrowed Mr. Speedy's bracelet


----------



## monkeysan

MackyP said:


> Borrowed Mr. Speedy's bracelet
> View attachment 17046573


 Awesome. Did you have to make any adjustments? How does it fit? Do the end links rub the case?


----------



## monkeysan

Omega2882 said:


> Hey all here’s my with a couple of different straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?


----------



## Bigcupj

Put it on the Erikas original Connery. Other than it being a pain to get the clasp on I love it.


----------



## LP49

OEM all the way!


----------



## MackyP

LP49 said:


> OEM all the way!
> View attachment 17058823


Totally agree! I can't stand it when I have aftermarket stuff on... My Speedy currently borrowed my 300m strap


----------



## MackyP

monkeysan said:


> Awesome. Did you have to make any adjustments? How does it fit? Do the end links rub the case?


I had to use the Uncle Seiko hollow links as their sold version does not fit. Had to some adjustments just like the youtube videos but easy peasy. No rubbing on case to my best knowledge.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## MackyP

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17068614


Very nice! Which flat link bracelet is that?


----------



## LP49

MackyP said:


> Very nice! Which flat link bracelet is that?


*Forstner Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for post-2018 Seamaster. All brushed finish version. Very comfy and not heavy. (Please pardon the typeface as that is how it comes out when I cut and paste)*


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Day 2 for this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

LP49 said:


> *Forstner Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for post-2018 Seamaster. All brushed finish version. Very comfy and not heavy. (Please pardon the typeface as that is how it comes out when I cut and paste)*


It looks great. Similarly, I picked up Forstner’s President bracelet, contemporary post 2018 and like it a lot as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## gsingh0317

Wore the Seamaster on my trip to Thailand recently, it's spent the most time on my wrist than any other watch in the box by far, loving it!



http://imgur.com/a/JHMpJvH


----------



## monkeysan

It's a White Dial Christmas:
Water: 59F
Air: 67F
Wind: 1-3 kts offshore
Surf: 3-5'


----------



## LP49




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleFan

I'm part of the club now thanks to my awesome GF!










Bought myself a couple straps for it already!

Artem Sailcloth:










StrapCo FKM rubber:


----------



## Mcrevvin

TurtleFan said:


> I'm part of the club now thanks to my awesome GF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought myself a couple straps for it already!
> 
> Artem Sailcloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrapCo FKM rubber:


The artem sailcloth looks great! How is the quality of the strap?


----------



## Bigcupj

LP49 said:


> *Forstner Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for post-2018 Seamaster. *


Very nice. I have the exact same one and love it. Took it off a few days ago to put my Erikas original (Christmas present) on.


----------



## StevOOO

Happy to join this club. 10th Year Wedding Anniversary to go with me hesa-phire Speedmaster Pro.
























Just bought a tube of polywatch so ignore the millions of fine scratches on the speedy. She needs to get some loving now that she has a mate.


----------



## TurtleFan

Mcrevvin said:


> The artem sailcloth looks great! How is the quality of the strap?


It's fantastic.
I went with the loopless version since I already have a deployant clasp.
It was a little stiff at first but after 2 days of wearing it and "massaging" it it is nice and supple now.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

They match. The watch is mine.









The car isn’t.


----------



## heyBJK




----------

